# Here he is, the Electro Gypsy



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 6, 2011)

*Name*: Andrzej RÃ©yspire
*Age*: 23
*Sex*: Male
*Species*: Amur Leopard
*Height*: 185cm
*Weight*: 80kg


*Appearance*: A medium-thin build, no significant muscle.
- Hair and fur: Predominately dark purple, spots being of a near-black colour. Black hair is pushed to either side of the head, with two thick tufts springing up like wings, obscuring the ears. Hair has blue blotches in it. Chest is of a light purple and the underside of his paws are pink.
- Markings: A faint '22' like marking of dark fur above his left eve.
- Eye colour: faint blue
- Other features: Accidental scars on thighs due to keytar blade slipping


*Behavior and Personality:* To others, Andrzej seems very friendly. He has several small, differing groups into which he is accepted.
What he really is is a thief, but not an obvious one, hence his friendship ties. His method of personal gain lies around manipulation, pickpocketing and the occasional 'Robin Hood' style thievery (Minus the give to the poor part). His mindset is that he's not doing anything overly wrong.
Andrzej isn't that active, in fact, the only thing he does that constitutes as active is his sword fighting practice. That, and small, rapid finger movements (playing the keytar).


*Owns*: A ginormous 2 meter long black and purple keytar.
Andrzej took his faulty Roland AX and Moog Synth and ripped them both apart. He then got a custom-made hunk of high-carbon steel in the shape of Ichigo's soul cutter in released form, bore a few recesses along the back of the blade and a cavity along the handle.
Next, he took the key components of the two instruments, namely the keyboard, sound chips, synthesising what-not, memory, microcomputer, pitch modulator, ribbon, and a miniature monome into the steel frame. It was all wired up, given a glossy black plastic finish and buttons a purple hue and underlight.
The keytar has to be standing point-first into the ground when playing due to the sheer weight of it. It dosen't need any external components other than a power supply to function, or external speakers for MOAR THWUMP DRUMP-ness. (Everywhere he goes he needs to take a generator).


A clone of it was made, visually identical to the original, but with no working parts or wirings. Andrzej uses this one for sparring and patterns, both of which are heavily influenced with the Bleach anime series and manga books. Azleon can only manage 4 seconds of heavy, powerful strikes before he become too exhausted. But as he says, "That'll probably be enough should the need arise".


*Skills*: Andrzej plays his custom keytar with an impressive talent dating a few years, even more when weilding it. And when he isn't playing his keytar, he's probably stealing stuff off you.
He accredits some of his sneaking ability to his fur colour, which he's said to be the most effective camo for the night (Since black is too black, and purple gives off just enough reflective light to not be contrasted with the background.)

*Weaknesses*: He takes things quite literally, and often needs others to repeat what they've said despite haveing no hearing problems. A tendency to practice melodies for so long his paws bleed. And his emotions sometimes get the best of him, influencing his actions.


*Likes*: Sleep, unusualities, easy targets, props and costumes, good books, stretches, his caravan
*Dislikes*: Being pressed into things, Being interrupted from a task to do another task, Guitars, and being found out.


*History*: Andrzej was bred in France, into a Romani tribe. He enjoyed that lifestyle for many years, moving across the world and taking in every culture's arts and society. At one point he abandoned the traditional music styles and focused more on learning how to use synthesizers and electronic means of sound.
Without the support of his large family, food, money, shelter and security became an issue. At this point in time Andrzej was living near a small studio in Paris, where he hogged the sound system between bookings to play with his music. Due to his inability to find (And hold down) a job he resorted to subtle thievery.

He had recently acquired a friend, and bought loyalty though a mix of friendship and trickery. This friend, Benjamin, was a large, dark-orange male pony. With his help the two constructed a caravan, not unlike those that Andrzej's family had, with sturdy timber and thick cloth. Externally, it didn't seem like much. But inside it housed a generator, bookshelf, bed and hidden compartments. The night after it was done, Andrzej broke into the studio and silently made off with a synthesizer, the two biggest speakers there, and a mass of wiring. And incorporated that into the cart.

It did start a small argument over the stolen goods, since Benjamin opposed the thievery but at the same time he found it quite exciting. So without further ado they made their final preparations, Benjamin got hitched up (The harness was designed for him) And left the city during_ L'heure bleu_. 

Their journey over the world has begun...

*The World:*
Although similar to the Earth in many respects, there exists roughly 20 large, undetectable areas on the land that prevent any electronics to function. Plus, these areas are in constant motion around the planet. The theory is that some radiation of sorts prevents the movement of electrons and certain cases of combustion, but actual tests can't be carried out due to the areas...well...doing their thing. These areas, nicknamed The Mist, seem to provide benefits to the organism living in it; like general well-being, slightly heightened senses and an increase in hair growth.
Mais due to the movements of the Mist, large cities are virtually non-existent. The 20 Mist zones combines take up half the earth's surface, and the turn-about for any point ranges from a day to a couple of week

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Simplicity is the word. Usually it's a white shirt and black trousers held up by a brightly coloured piece of cloth.
However, every now and again Andrzej would wear something from his costume closet, such as his authentic Jedi robe.
*Picture*:





(Yes, it looks unfinished and it is unfinished.)




This one is by featherfox2, and it looks great!

*Goal:* To do something so drastic to the world in general that would make it completely shocked and never be the same.
*Personal quote*: Nothing really, he doesn't say much at all that would distinguish him.
*Theme song*:
 [video=youtube;XHgxbQ_sbcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHgxbQ_sbcc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
OR
[video=youtube;-wX8AbBWc08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wX8AbBWc08&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


*Favourite food:* Pasta and spices, so spicy pasta. Duck, even though he's only tried it once and it was coated with green curry so the actual duck was untasteable.
*Favourite drink*: Exotic teas and apple juice.
*Favourite location*: His caravan, he can take it to his second favourite location, which is this one particular meadow located in Switzerland.
*Favourite weather*: Snow (One of his more favourite countries is Russia)
*Favourite colour*: White/purple

*Friends: *Benjamin the pony, Poi (The ship with Poi is a confusing one...), Laurence and Richard.
*Enemies*: Ignorant people.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2011)

I approve of this 'sona. YAMAHA YAMAYAMAHA YAMAYAMAHA MOOG AND A CASIO


----------



## Valdin (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

There better be a keytar solo involved as a reply at some point.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Agrees with above*


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohh, fine.

I'll ask Andrzej to record something


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's your keytar solo:

[video=youtube;q17Upq3sf8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q17Upq3sf8k&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## iTails (Aug 12, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's your keytar solo:
> 
> [video=youtube;q17Upq3sf8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q17Upq3sf8k&feature=player_detailpage[/video]



>mfw


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Here's your keytar solo:
> 
> [video=youtube;q17Upq3sf8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q17Upq3sf8k&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


The OP has delivered (and well). *claps*
I would have also accepted anything that isnt "clocks".


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

You ain't got nothing on Dream Theater's keyboardist's Keytar. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

Its got nothing on Jack Sparrow's. ^^


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 16, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Its got nothing on Jack Sparrow's. ^^



Yarrr that be right!
A blade makes it so much better


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You ain't got nothing on Dream Theater's keyboardist's Keytar. Just sayin'.


Someone has a good taste in music.
Dream theater <3


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Someone has a good taste in music.
> Dream theater <3



Went to see them at the french Sonisphere Festival in july. They were enjoyable, but I wasn't there to see them and I was so tired after Gojira I just didn't have the strengh to cheer and participate in the general atmosphere. The only things I remember from that part of the show are the keytar, the drum kit that looked like a space ship and the singer's terrifyingly high-pitched voice.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2011)

But John Petruccis solos :O
Betcha can't play those


----------

